# MTH Proto 3 VS DCC



## Redman440 (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello ,

I was looking a a MTH Engine with proto 3 which say it DCC compliante and most features will work with any DCC contol system. But there is one line that say not a features will not be found without a Proto 3 system? Does anyone know what you would be losing by not having a proto 3 control? MTH Description is lsited below.

Proto-Sound 3.0 equipped locomotives can be controlled in command mode with any DCC compliant command control system. While the user won't have access to all of the incredible features of Proto-Sound 3.0, independent control over the locomotive is possible. This means you can continue to use your existing DCC controller to independently control your other DCC equipped locomotives in addition to your Proto-Sound 3.0 locomotive on the same track at the same time.


----------

